

Google, Motorola trying to ban Microsoft's products - techblock
http://www.thetechblock.com/articles/2012/google-occasional-champion-of-internet-rights-is-currently-stomping-all-over-them/

======
adamcstephens
This headline is a bit aggressive and misleading. Google isn't doing this, as
they just got clearance. (Though one could argue Google could at least make a
statement)

Ars Technica had a better headline and article:

[http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/news/2012/02/microsoft-
to...](http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/news/2012/02/microsoft-to-ec-
motorola-hamstringing-xbox-pc-with-huge-patent-royalties.ars)

------
AdamFernandez
What Google is doing is no different than what Microsoft
([http://techcrunch.com/2011/03/21/this-title-is-patented-
pay-...](http://techcrunch.com/2011/03/21/this-title-is-patented-pay-me/)) or
Apple ([http://www.nytimes.com/2011/12/20/technology/apple-wins-
part...](http://www.nytimes.com/2011/12/20/technology/apple-wins-partial-
victory-on-patent-claim-over-android-features.html?pagewanted=all)) are doing.
I don't know when the patent war started in earnest, but let's not pretend
Google is the only tech company leveraging their patents. I'm also not
suggesting any of these companies are paragons, but Google is just responding
in kind. I'm sure this is why they acquired Motorola Mobility in the first
place.

------
caller9
Makes you wonder how much longer a $150 Android phone will have $5 paid to
Microsoft.

Obvious brinksmanship is obvious.

------
Krylez
Apparently Google took Microsoft's advice to "wake up".
[http://arstechnica.com/microsoft/news/2011/10/microsoft-
coll...](http://arstechnica.com/microsoft/news/2011/10/microsoft-collects-
license-fees-on-50-of-android-devices-tells-google-to-wake-up.ars)

------
baconner
Seems like a pretty clear message to stop doing something similar to android
device manufacturers. The (my perception) growing use of patents in this
manner is really distasteful but what's a company to do? Not fire back on
principal?

------
quattrofan
Wouldn't have anything to do with this would it?
[http://www.theregister.co.uk/2011/09/29/microsoft_extract_44...](http://www.theregister.co.uk/2011/09/29/microsoft_extract_444m_android_payments/)

------
barranger
I wonder if this has more to do with Google's push for WebM/VP8 as the defacto
standard for HTML5's new video tag? Surely they don't think that Microsoft
will pay these fees and will be forced to remove support for H.264

------
voidr
I don't see the problem, Google is just fighting back, Microsoft earns more
money from Android vendors trough patents than it's Windows Phone product.

------
netfeed
Do no evil, eh?

